# My fellow Floridains I have a ?



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I am currently bidding a project at a local hotel here. The job is taking out all the FG tub and showers, and putting in a steel tub and new valve. I want to do the walls as well with a Formica product, and only know of one place around here to get it. Was wondering if any of you have worked with stuff, and know a good supplier for it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

No, however have you considered swanstone? It is used in hotels pretty regularly and you Fergy rep should be able to get you a large project quote. 

Is this the same product used in mobile homes sometimes it looks like tile?


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

You must be very comfortable doing that kind of work, not me man. I don't touch tub surrounds. If I was going to attempt it I would have bid it for at least a tub remodel kit (3 or 5 piece). And then have a helper (carpenter) with me to do the surrounds after I finish the plumbing. I don't do walls!:laughing:


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

ironranger said:


> You must be very comfortable doing that kind of work, not me man. I don't touch tub surrounds. If I was going to attempt it I would have bid it for at least a tub remodel kit (3 or 5 piece). And then have a helper (carpenter) with me to do the surrounds after I finish the plumbing. I don't do walls!:laughing:


If you template walls it is no big deal quick and easy


----------

